# Scared of EVERYTHING



## CeliSamurai

My little guy Shadow doesnt seem to want to get to know me. Every time I try to hold him or when I change his water and fill his food dish he does nothing but huff at me. He will not get up and run on his wheel or roam his cage until everyone goes to bed. I've tested it. I shut off all the lights and went in my room and shut the door and almost instantly I hear his wheel going. Then I go out there. He freezes, I walk in the bathroom and come back out 30 seconds later hes in his fav. hiding spot till I go back in my room or leave my house. He seems to be avoiding all contact with everyone. I've had him for maybe 6 months now. I've tried getting him used to my smell but it doesn't work. I'd take him out of the cage and let him walk around the carpet, but he doesnt. Just stays in a ball and huffs if I touch him. What should I do?


----------



## beehivehedgie

When hoggle does that to me I say "Hoggle! There is no Huffin and there is no puffin!"  And I pick him up and rub his forehead until his quills relax and he lets his visor quills rest. I know these little guys aren't dogs....but you still get to be the boss (somewhat....)  Don't be afraid of him for sure. Not saying that you are ....but let him know you're gona rub the gut or pet the fore head no matter how much he complains  He'll get used to it. Bribe him with yummies after you get a good pet or handle in.


----------



## CeliSamurai

I can never see his forehead lol, He pulls his quills over his face almost all the time, So I'd get stabbed cuz he lunges at me when I get near his head lol.


----------



## beehivehedgie

Keep trying  Do you have him on his back when you do it or is he on his belly??? My hedgehog doesn't like his forhead pet when he is on his belly unless he is laying on your lap. The best forehead rubs he gets is on his back. I start by touching his nose and then just gentle - not forcing hard or anything- but rub up his fore head....then he gives in  It takes a fe times, and a few pokes. Keep trying!  What is his favorite treat anyway? Maybe just put that smell on your fingers - hoping he wont bite them off.....and try petting him on his back  Whoooo knows. 
Don't give up!


----------



## beehivehedgie

OH! and just a side note. My hedgehog hides all the time too. He never runs unless it is completely dark and he thinks i'm not there. Sometimes I'll sit in the dark for like 15 minutes and he'll start running - they can't see real well. Other than that, he wont do it. 
As for the carpet.......try to see if he'll reach out for his favorite food. like a mealworm like infront of his nose...and keep making him reach out until he'll walk to get it. maybe he'll get the idea it is safe. And turn down the lights if you can. Sorry! I am just thinking to myself - I would be sad if I didn't get to interact with my hedgehog. --- Thats why i'm typing so much! ah


----------



## CeliSamurai

Hmm well I suppose I'll try rubbing his forehead while on his back. As for treats. I havn't found one he likes yet. He doesn't like mealworms, apples, or carrots. Not sure what else Ive tried. Ill keep trying though lol. I'll try chicken next or something. Is there anything that almost all hedgehogs love? kinda like catnip for cats? lol


----------



## beehivehedgie

My hedgehog likes to eat shrimp - it makes for really smelly poop - but it is fragrant and might get your hedgehogs attention. Tuna is also another favorite of mine. I feed him just a taste though because he sure stinks after. Just make sure it is a tiny piece of shrimp that has already been cooked. I use those frozen pre cooked salad shrimps.


----------



## CeliSamurai

I'll have to give that one a try too. Thanks


----------



## MissC

Snarf is a tad grumpy and I have worked a LOT on trying to get him more comfrotable with touch/noise, etc

Some things to keep in mind: you may never TAME him, exactly...hedgehogs are solitary and shy by nature, so forcing them to become comfortable with humans goes against their nature...not that it's a bad thing...just keep it in mind: gentle, baby steps.

Many hedgies become more comfortable over time. Many do NOT...ever...enjoy their human's company. Doesn't mean you don't try and work on it but, again: gentle, baby steps.

I have noticed a few things with Snarf that have made a difference:
- I have him out with me every day for at least an hour at a time...this is usually him sleeping on my lap, chest, etc but he is with ME
- I always make sure I don't smell like food - esp when I am giving him mealies - if I handle them with my fingers, I don't want him smelling it on me and chomping my finger - this tends to develop a biting hedgie and I always use the same soap
- when he huffs, I ignore him and continue doing what I was going to do...because HE seems more comfortable, I use his hedgie bag to pick him up...I lure him out, then put the bag on top of him, then gently pick him up and hold him on his back, baby-style then I gently touch his least defended parts: bum, parts of his back, sides, paws if they stick out but I never even attempt to touch his visor - this makes him waaaaay cranky and scared, so I inch my way towards it on his back, working up the back of his head...but this process started 4 months ago! Eventually, I am sure I will touch his head but it's not worth it now.
- when I put him back in his cage, I gently turn him onto my open hand and wait until he stands a bit, then gently lower him - this way he gets used to being in a bare hand as well.

Mealies work wonders with him...you may want to try leaving one in the food dish? Some hedgies have accidentally eaten one then realized they loved it!! Most will only eat live mealies.


----------



## cylaura

All of this advice is really good - keep trying, nice slow petting, and lots of time together so your guy can get used to you. If you leave him alone when he gets all huffy then he'll just learn that being huffy gets him what he wants. So keep trying!  

My guy, Liam, won't ever wheel unless it's totally dark and has been for quite some time. He also get startled and stops wheeling if I pop in the room or turn the lights on on him. Totally normal.  Even if we've been hanging out for a while, and he's totally awake, the first thing he will do when I put him back in his cage is head right for his igloo and sleep. :roll: So hiding, again, is totally normal. 

As far as other treats go - Liam loves cooked chicken and turkey like no tomorrow. I also recently discovered a new treat that he loves - bananas! He will gobble those right up, and he's a pretty picky eater when it comes to other fruits and veggies. Just a couple more ideas for you to try.


----------



## PJM

As has been said, patience is so important. Baby steps. Little victories. My hedgies like to have something to hide in/under when they are out. I usually have them on my lap in a towel or blanket during our cuddle time. Slow movements. At first, you can have your hand near them, then later resting on them, over the blanket, then maybe resting directly on their back, etc. It does take time & patience. But it's SO worth it.


----------



## MissC

PJM said:


> It does take time & patience. But it's SO worth it.


Yes, grasshopper...act kind, speak softly, move slowly and you, too, will be blessed.

With poop.

Namaste.


----------



## megan4032

I have had mine for just for a few months and I learned a little bribe goes a long way!Also they tend to be calmer in dimmer light and when it's warmer.


----------



## aliNsam

My little Rita is a new addition, but I've noticed she relaxes a lot if i put her on my lap. Once she opens up from there I'll put a mealie on my leg and she scarfs it right up. It just takes time.. patience is a virtue. Keep in mind they are prey animals so we are very scary at first


----------



## Sky Halcyon

MissC said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does take time & patience. But it's SO worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, grasshopper...act kind, speak softly, move slowly and you, too, will be blessed.
> 
> With poop.
> 
> Namaste.
Click to expand...

I just completely cracked up laughing, causing Pepper, who is on my lap, to become very angry. But it was worth it.


----------



## MoonBean

MissC said:


> Yes, grasshopper...act kind, speak softly, move slowly and you, too, will be blessed.
> 
> With poop.
> 
> Namaste.


A week ago, I didn't understand the preoccupation with poop that hedgie parents seem to have. It only took one week for Juju to show me. Today he backed his butt off my hand and pooped onto my leg. I felt loved as he tried to not poop in my hand. Stinky love.

I'm sure his wheel will be covered in his love in the morning. I think I hear him running now.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Great suggestions above  One thing I thought about too is that sometimes its easy to get into a rut where they have done something so many times that you expect it, anticipating it can sometimes keep it happening. They can read energy really well so one thing you could try is clearing your mind or try at a different time at night after you have just done something really relaxing. You may have already tried things like this but I thought I would throw it out there just in case


----------



## MissC

Hedgieonboard said:


> Great suggestions above  One thing I thought about too is that sometimes its easy to get into a rut where they have done something so many times that you expect it, anticipating it can sometimes keep it happening. They can read energy really well so one thing you could try is clearing your mind or try at a different time at night after you have just done something really relaxing. You may have already tried things like this but I thought I would throw it out there just in case


Well said...it's all about intention & energy. 

And you're right about getting into a rut - most people on HHC know how shy/scared/grumpy? Snarf is. He's famous. Yet, he constantly surprises me. The best was his last bath, when Mr Pokesalot was scared for his life and ran - no, really: he RAN - into my unsuspecting hands where it was safe. The same hands he mercilessly poked not 2 minutes before. Granted he thought death was imminent but still...coulda knocked me over with a feather...


----------



## xspiked

My girl Bulu is the exact same way, as are many hedgehogs out there I think. She huffs and puffs and sometimes pops a little (I don't know if she's meaning me ill will because her quills aren't really up when she does that). I usually pick her up with a blanket even when she huffs, then let her burrow in the blanket and stroke her with my nail carefully. After a long while, her quills go down a slight bit and I can use my finger. After another long while she's happily sleeping with her quills completley down. I constantly stroke her because once I stop and start again in a few minutes, she's back to sea-urchin pose. 

I am feeling more stressed these days because she seems to be becoming more unsocial. She was a lot more playful at the breeders', and the 2nd night she was at my house she actually roamed around and ran on her wheel a little bit in front of us. But now, she doesn't even want to explore. I put her in her cage and she freezes on that spot for 10 minutes. Am I doing something wrong that's making her become more unsocial? Should i leave her alone for a day and hope she's more calm?


----------



## MissC

Snarf did the same thing. When I posted this issue here, someone mentioned that it could actually be a good sign as he is just settling in and being more himself. I can kinda see that, now - three months later.

I think a lot of it is just personality or moodiness: Snarf has goods days/weeks and some not-so-social. I notice a huge difference in temperament depending on how much sleep he's had - he's generally much more receptive to interacting in the late evening...during the day, he's okay with sleeping on me.

I wouldn't stop handling her...just expect less during those times and let her cuddle peacefully on you. But you gotta learn when enough's enough, too...I have learned if he doesn't settle quickly and squirms or starts digging frantically, I know he's saying: stop. touching.me. I just cut that cuddle time short and return him to his home.


----------



## lpercz

xspiked said:


> I am feeling more stressed these days because she seems to be becoming more unsocial. She was a lot more playful at the breeders', and the 2nd night she was at my house she actually roamed around and ran on her wheel a little bit in front of us. But now, she doesn't even want to explore. I put her in her cage and she freezes on that spot for 10 minutes. Am I doing something wrong that's making her become more unsocial? Should i leave her alone for a day and hope she's more calm?


Sookie was like that also. She was actually not bad the first few days and let me show her how to use the wheel and she did it in front of me ( which she wont do now and like most only do it when its dark and no sound). She even curled up to me one night and slept right under my chin which was adorable and I felt like she was comfortable with me.
Because we had her cage downstairs it turned out to be a bad thing. I got her as a surprise a few days before Christmas so on Christmas Eve the house was loud and everyone wanted to see her and poke around her cage. My nephew, who is one, thinks every single animal growls so he was growling at her when I wasnt watching. That night I moved her into my room.
She hasnt been the same since and everything scares her. But that was before I knew a lot of the things I know now. I didnt have a lot of time to know the in's and out's. Some days she hates me, other days its not bad. She doesnt like anyone else.( and thats bad because my step mom may have to take care of her for a year). She hasnt slept under my chin again. I placed her there once but she wasnt as relaxed as that one time. I'm trying to give her new treats to be graced with her presence.
This is all really good advise!


----------



## CeliSamurai

I had Shadow out a bit today, I let him roam around, took him awhile to finally come out of his ball on the floor and in my lap but he did. And gradually got better towards little sounds and movments I was making with my hands. I think I just need to work with him everyday like you guys said. Thanks for all the advice!!  cant wait for him to get used to me. lol. Took this pic today while playing with him. I think he actually enjoyed it too


----------



## PJM

Awwwe! Shadow's a cutie!


----------



## MissC

Shadow looks so curious...'what's that over there?'

You may find the time of day you take him out makes a big difference, too...Snarf at 3pm & 10pm & 3am...all different Snarfs. :lol: 

You're doing all the right stuff...just be consistent and patient.


----------



## diiamond23

*i think i need help*

my hedgehog (Oliver) does the same and so when i hold him i use a towel that's folded about 3 times lol. but is that okay ? I've had him for about 2-3 months. i also cant clip his nails cuz again he wont let me get him.


----------



## JMC27

I just got my hedgehog last Sunday, March 1st, and everyday is the same thing, grouchy, in a ball, always hissing when someone comes near him and hates being touched/picked up, the only time he does anything when im around is when I can catch him in the act of munching on some food or walking around. I just don't know how to handle this because it seems like nothing is working.


----------



## phoenix1964

JM that is what most hedgies do! Some eventually become more friendly, other never do. Our Penny is really sweet and she still hisses and pops when you wake her up or startle her. Remember that in the wild hedgehogs are EVERYDODY'S lunch, so their instinct is to ball and hiss! They also have very poor eyesight so they don't know if you are friend or foe.
Try putting a t-shirt that you have worn into his sleeping hut to get him used to your smell. I always talk to Penny when I wake her up so she knows it's me. She stops spiking pretty quickly then.
Whatever you do do not stop handling him! Just keep going. You will learn his little tricks and ways and will become enamored quick enough!
Some hedgies really love to run and play, others just like to hide under your clothes and snuggle.
Good luck to you


----------



## Lilysmommy

You have had him for a VERY short period of time. It can take weeks or months for hedgehogs to start to get used to you and calm down. Sometimes they never do. You're not going to see much of a change in just a week or two usually. The main thing is to continue doing daily bonding and just give your hedgie time. Hedgehogs take lots of time and patience. Also keep in mind that if he's a baby (6-12 weeks old), he's probably quilling, which is painful and makes them even grumpier.


----------

